# Medical Facilities in Dubai



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

All,
I have a situation I need help with. 

I moved to Dubai from Chicago last year and the plan was to move family here in Dec 2008. My wife was expecting a baby in November (Pregenancy was going fine when we made this decision) but for some unknown reasons (US Doctors could not pin point to any issue) she developed a last minute complication and delivered the baby prematutrely in September.

The baby was born with some issues which are still persisting which according to US Doctors will take at least 3 years to recover. In particular he has feeding and speech issues and has a G-tube (a tube inserted via abdomen in Stomach) in place to assist him with his feeding. He requires intense therapy once a week (3 different types of therapies once a week) and some medical attention and follow up every month with various specialists (Pulmnologist, Gastro, Neurologist, etc).

Question or rather dilemma I have is whether I should move my family to Dubai or not? So far I have menaged to work from US but I dont think I can do it for too long and it is time for me to decide. I am not sure of the medical facilities in Dubai and would like to seek some opinion on the extent or rather expertise of medical facilities in Dubai. I had talked to a doctor in Dubai late last year and could not quite get a clear perspective on the medical facilties in Dubai.

If anyone of you would have any perspective, I would really appreciate it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Whilst I cannot advise you what to do, or comfirm that suitable facilities exist for your child, you will find a high standard of medical care in the UAE.

Start by taking a look at the Healthcare City website. This is an area where many medical practitioners work nearby and you will see that facilities are increasing regularly. You may also want to make contact with the American Hospital and Medcare, two of the main hospitals in town.

There are a number of paediatric specialists in Dubai and I am sure I can find out their details for you.

One thing you must cnsider however, is medical insurance. Will your employer provide access to company sponsored scheme that includes pre-existing conditions? Whilst the costs here are not as high as in the US, bills can soon run to many figures.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

-


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Depending on the medical condition your young one struggles with (birth defect, problem caused by difficult deliver, or?) might dictate the expertise you would find here. In some areas, the care and expertise is good; other areas not so good. (and this perspective is from a medical experience perspective - I am a nurse).

So Elph gave you some good advice - Part of Healthcare City was being developed partly in conjunction with Harvard - though that project was put on hold. If you PM me, I might be able to get some more specific information for you, if you wish.





nakamozu said:


> All,
> I have a situation I need help with.
> 
> I moved to Dubai from Chicago last year and the plan was to move family here in Dec 2008. My wife was expecting a baby in November (Pregenancy was going fine when we made this decision) but for some unknown reasons (US Doctors could not pin point to any issue) she developed a last minute complication and delivered the baby prematutrely in September.
> ...


----------

